# Baitfeeder Spinning Reels



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Has anyone ever thought of using a baitfeeder spinning reel to float fish? I feel like it would be as efficient as a centerpin.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

You can float with any reel. The idea of a centerpin is to float heavier offerings, as opposed to weightless (generally) flies by casting a spinning rod, but having the drift and line set of a free spooling fly reel.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

I understand that. Ive fished all three reels you're referring to. But a baitfeeder reel has a switch that disengages the drag and gears completely allowing whatever offering you choose to drift freely like a center pin. Then once you turn the handle it reengages and the drag turns back on again.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

You could also just leave the bail unflipped and do the same thing with any spinning reel. I don't use spinning or center pin setups, so I wouldn't be one to give the best information on this.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep. I've seen a group of Canadians that were all using them and float fishing for steel. They all did very well. 

It's personal preference what type of reel you like. Any of the reels will work if you're comfortable using them. I'm not that comfortable using a baitcaster.....but throw me a centerpin and I'll get right down to business.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Okuma makes a nice bait feeder spinning reel. I just bought one and put it on a smallish float road. I didn't think of your drag free drift concept, I like it. I was just going to use the reel for cats too. Now I'll have to have a go at using the bait feeder for float fishing too. Thanks.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

ReelPower said:


> Okuma makes a nice bait feeder spinning reel. I just bought one and put it on a smallish float road. I didn't think of your drag free drift concept, I like it. I was just going to use the reel for cats too. Now I'll have to have a go at using the bait feeder for float fishing too. Thanks.


Can you let me know how that works out for you? I'm wondering if it needs a bit more weight than the setups I usually drift or not.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Most times in good flows I don't imagine it being too much different. 8g setups on baitcasters worked just fine for kings this year in faster flowing currents. When we got to slower stuff was when you had to start pulling line off manually (and when I just picked up the pin with a smile). The slower water stretches was where mending became more difficult and you had to manage your line more (lifting the rod letting out line etc)...probably the same case here. If there's plenty of flow for your float to ride in and your running a heavy enough rig not much difference from pinning (albeit still more difficult I would say).

Side note: Take it out and try it instead of waiting for us morons to chime in .


----------

